# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Witaminy w ciąży

## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest moja pierwsza ciąża. Zastanawiam się dlatego jakie powinnam brać witaminy oprócz kwasu foliowego. Kiedyś miałam częste problemy z niedoborem żelaza. 
A wam co polecają lekarze? Ja mam wizyte dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu.

----------


## Gosia

Ja osobiście brałam i polecam Falvit.

----------


## weronka

Zdrowa dieta wystarczy, najważniejsze aby kwas foliowy brać żeby uchronić dziecko od wad wrodzonych

----------


## ulkina

Żadnych witamin nie powinno się brać na własną rękę, bo nadmiar może dziecku zaszkodzić, zwłaszcza witaminy A. Jedynie folik jest bezpiecznym lekiem pomagającym w prawidłowym rozwoju układu nerwowego u dziecka.

----------


## rosalinda

Masz rację takie rzeczy powinno się konsultować. Ja brałam akurat prenalen, ale to też było konsultowane z ginekologiem, nic samo z siebie bo faktycznie może być więcej szkody niż pożytku a przecież chcemy dla maleństwa jak najlepiej. A jeśli chodzi o zdrową dietę bez suplementacji to są ginekolodzy, którzy to polecają, ale mało, większość jednak poleca suplementację w ciąży.

----------


## zasza

Suplementacja to temat wymagający jednak konsultacji z lekarzem, co innego jest z  kwasem foliowym bo od niego dużo zależy zdrowie naszego dziecka.

----------


## hanulinka

ja biorę prenalen multivit + DHA, z zalecenia lekarza, dobrze się po nich czuję, nie wymiotuję (a wcześniej po innych od razu musiałam biegać do wc)

----------


## AsiaWalc

Byłam wczoraj na badaniu i lekarz nie zlecał mi żadnych dodatkowych witamin, tylko kwas foliowy.

----------


## Suplago_pl

Myślę że powinnaś doradzić się swojego lekarza ginekologa co do witamin,ale na pewno taki ogólny kompleks multiwitaminy nie zaszkodzi,poza tym dobra dieta,nie zapominaj o niej,jedz dużo warzyw i owoców :Smile:

----------


## Kepnerka

Najlepiej porozmawiać z lekarzem ginekologiem, bo na podstawie badań będzie wiedział czy masz jakieś niedobory witamin czy nie. A tak ze standardowych witaminek to wiadomo, że ważny jest odpowiedni poziom kwasu foliowego. Sama brałam  Folik - 1 opakowanie to 90 tabletek - koszt ok 15zł.

----------


## Annkowska

Kwas foliowy to podstawa. Poza tym lepiej nie brać żadnych witamin bez konsultacji z lekarzem.

----------


## Kepnerka

Dokładnie - można tylko zaszkodzic sobie jak sie bedzie bralo witaminy bez konsultacji z lekarzem. Należy zrobić wszelkie badania krwi i wtedy ewentualnie niedobory witamin wyjdą i bedzie wiadomo czy trzeba coś dodatkowo przyjmować - ale i tak najlepsza jest zdrowa dieta bogata w witaminy. Jedyną witaminą, którą można przyjmować, a nawet trzeba to jest wlasie kwas foliowy - bo w pozywieniu jest go malo i ucieka w trakcie obróbki termicznej. Folik tak jak wspomniałam nie jest drogi - a w razie czego nadmiar kwasu zostanie wydalony z moczem i bez problemu...  A np. w przypadku przedawkowania żelaza mozna napotkac sie zaparciami...

----------


## OdchudzanieSklep

Jeżeli lekarz po badaniu nie zalecił Ci innych witamin tylko sam kwas foliowy a Ty czujesz się dobrze,to moim zdaniem warto zastosować się do jego zaleceń i nie zmieniać niczego na siłę bo w praktyce nie ma to sensu.

----------


## adsza

Czytałam niedawno, że niewchłonięta część kwasu foliowego jest wykorzystywana przez bakterie jelitowe. Także potrzebny jest i wykorzystywany przez wszystkie komórki naszego ciała

----------


## elfik12

a czy jestes objeta dobra i fachowa opieka lekarska? gdzie chodzis do lekarza? prywatnie? czy panstwowo?

----------


## cyntia

Zeby brać kwas foliowy niepotrzebny jest lekarz, wiadomo od dawna jaką role odgrywa folik i że nie może go  organizmie przyszłej mamy zabraknąć

----------


## Sylwia1994

Ja do 13 tygodnia ciąży brałam folik. Później co drugi dzień femibion natal 2 i teraz jak karmie piersią nadal go biorę.  :Wink:

----------


## Sylwia1994

Są to dwie tabletki do połkniecia po posiłku. Jedna tabletka to tran druga mieszanina witamin itp ;-)

----------


## elfik12

no nie wiem jak moze ktos pisac ze nie potrzebny lekarz :Smile:  chyba najlepiej byc pod dobra fachowa opieka, ja sobie nie wyobrazam by nie byc pod stalym okiem fachowca :Smile:

----------


## cynita

Chodzi o to, ze folik jest bez recepty i jest zalecany każdej kobiecie w wieku rozrodczym, wiadomo w jakim celu.  I jeśli chcemy urodzić zdrowe dziecko to właśnie kwas foliowy nam w tym może pomóc. Wiadomo też, że każda kobieta ciężarna powinna być po opieka lekarza.

----------


## Inga1234

Kwas foliowy to podstawa w pierwszym trymestrze ciąży.

----------


## zuzka33

Myślę, ze jednak jeszcze przed poczęciem nie powinno go zabraknąć w organizmie przyszłej mamy, bo cewa nerwowa rozwija się miedzy 8 a 28 dniem zaraz po zapłodnieniu.

----------


## elfik12

no jasne ze potrzebne, wiadomo ze sa witaminy ktore wrecz obowiazkowo trzeba brac, jednak zawsze ladniej wytlumaczy to lekarz i poradzi to dokladniej danej osobie patrzac na jej historie choroby i znajac swoja pacjentke :Smile:

----------


## Barszcz

> Ja osobiście brałam i polecam Falvit.


Moja żona to wcinała i miała dobry zawsze humor, więc chyba jest OK  :Cool:

----------


## OdchudzanieSklep

Moim zdaniem kompleks multiwitaminy na pewno nie zaszkodzi kobiecie będącej w ciąży,a wręcz przeciwnie bo są specjalne suplementy które dostarczą optymalną dawkę witamin i minerałów,nawet wskazane jest to będąc w takim stanie aby wspomagać się poza normalna dietą

----------


## DoraG

mi również dietetyk uświadomił, że zdrowa dieta całkowicie wystarcza. Oczywiście dodatkowo łykałam tylko kwas foliowy, ale żadnych innych suplementów.

----------


## pola_sz

Suplementy często nie zawierają odpowiednich ilości kwasu foliowego, no i nie sa badane klinicznie. Wiadomo, że lek jest skuteczniejszy i tutaj najlepiej właśnie jest wybrać folik bo w takiej formie pomaga skutecznie w rozwoju układu nerwowego i mózgu u maluszka.

----------


## Sylwia1994

No tak. Ja w swojej ciąży byłam w I trymestrze u dwóch ginekologów i obydwoje radzili zażywać "Folik"w tym okresie. Dopiero później Femibion  :Smile:

----------


## szara

Folik to warto brać na długo przed zajściem w ciążę, co najmniej trzy miesiące przed, bo cewa nerwowa zaczyna rozwijać się tuz po zapłodnieniu, często miedzy 8 a 28 dniem po ...

----------


## Kepnerka

Folik najlepiej zaczac brac jak tylko rozpocznie sie starania o dziecko, a jesli bralo sie tabletki anty to zaraz po ich odstawieniu. Kwas foliowy dla zdrowia naszego dziecka jest bardzo wazny na wczesnym etapie jego rozwoju w łonie matki.

----------


## Tusia23

Ja podczas ciązy brałam oczywiscie kwas foliowy w tabletkach - podstawa i zakupiłam folik. Natomiast dodatkowo musiałam jeszcze brac żelazo, bo miałam niedobor. Pozostałe witaminy były w normie. Starałam sie trzymac dobrej diety.

----------


## DoraG

folik tak, bo to czysty kwas foliowy, który jest korzystny natomiast nie jakieś mieszanki witaminowe, które i tak nie są przyswajalne przez organizm.

----------


## samantta

Aby zaspokoić zapotrzebowanie na kwas foliowy musielibyśmy zjadać np. aż pół kilograma kapusty dziennie a i to nie dałoby nam gwarancji, że zaspokoiliśmy potrzeby naszego organizmu.

----------


## Tusulka

Dlatego własnie, ze foliany szybko uciekaja z pozywienia jak je gotujemy, smażymy itp to dobrze jest wspmagac sie kwasem foliowym w tabletkach i ja biorę folik - i jestem pewniejsza, ze wszystko jest w normie.

----------


## Sabinka

Świetny jest  MagneUp z firmy ALE, a jak wiadomo kobiety w ciąży mają dużo wyższe zapotrzebowanie na magnez.

----------


## moniaczka

ale i też osoby, które właśnie mocno obciążają organizm pracując np. na siłowni podczas treningu, wtedy MagneUp ALE będzie tez dobrym uzupełnieniem  :Smile:

----------


## baśka222

Kwas foliowy jak najbardziej, podobno tez witaminę d należy brać bo bierze czynny udział w tworzeniu tkanki kostnej. zresztą nie tylko w ciaży. Jak urodziłam dziecko to też brałam Vita DK D wiadomo, a K na krzepnięcie. Matki powinny dbac o siebie nie tylko bedąc w ciaży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W ciąży brała Materne, w tej chwili nie biorę, ale dziecku podaję Vita DK . nie wiem czy powinnam brać jeszcze jakieś witaminy? Boje sie, że dziecko bedzie mialo ich za dużo i sama nie biorę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie brałam bo nie musiałam, ale dziecko brało Vita DK i żelazo, ale to przez to, że po porodzie krwotoki miałam  i sama się anemii nabawiłam. Dobrze, że te najważniejsze dostawała.

----------


## Małgorzata85

Ja brałam kwas foliowy a do tego Chela mag b6 bo często mnie męczyły nocne skurcze łydek. Dopiero jak zaczęłam regularnie brać magnez dolegliwości ustąpiły.

----------


## Madziakanrina

A nie lepiej zbilansować sobie dietę ,a nei łukać w ciąży jakieś pigułki? 
To chyba wychodzi lepiej. Bo witaminy jest ciężko przedawkować . . .

----------


## kamil_id

> Zastanawiam się dlatego jakie powinnam brać witaminy oprócz kwasu foliowego.


Z kwasem foliowym nie przesadzaj - jego nadmiar może spowodować porażenie mózgowe dziecka. Delikatna suplementacja plus sporo warzyw - na tym powinnaś się oprzeć.

----------


## mariza

> Z kwasem foliowym nie przesadzaj - jego nadmiar może spowodować porażenie mózgowe dziecka. Delikatna suplementacja plus sporo warzyw - na tym powinnaś się oprzeć.


Bez przesady - żeby przedawkować kwas foliowy, to tzrebaby było niewiadomo ile go łykać. 1 tabletka foliku dziennie w dawce 0,4mg to optymalna porcja - a nawet jeśli dostraczymy jeszcze coś dodatkowo z pożywienia, to ten delikatny nadmiar zostanie wydalony z moczem lub wykorzystany przez nasze jelita w odpowiedni sposób.

----------


## kamil_id

> Bez przesady - żeby przedawkować kwas foliowy, to tzrebaby było niewiadomo ile go łykać. 1 tabletka foliku dziennie w dawce 0,4mg to optymalna porcja - a nawet jeśli dostraczymy jeszcze coś dodatkowo z pożywienia, to ten delikatny nadmiar zostanie wydalony z moczem lub wykorzystany przez nasze jelita w odpowiedni sposób.


Jasne, że 0,4 mg nikomu krzywdy nie zrobi. Koleżanka nie napisała jednak jaką dawkę przyjmuje. 

Badania jednoznacznie mówią, że nadmiar (podobnie jak niedomiar) kwasu foliowego w ciąży może przyczynić się do porażenia mózgowego przyszłego dziecka. W przypadku nadmiaru mówimy o zdecydowanie większych ilościach niż 0,4 mg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przesadzacie z faszerowaniem się prochami. Większość takich rzeczy bardzo osłabia, kiedy przestajemy je brać. Bo organizm się przystosowuje. Radzę zacząć czerpać więcej z żywności i źródeł naturalnych. Ludzie nie bez powodu promują zdrowe odżywianie.

----------


## kamil_id

> Przesadzacie z faszerowaniem się prochami. Większość takich rzeczy bardzo osłabia, kiedy przestajemy je brać. Bo organizm się przystosowuje. Radzę zacząć czerpać więcej z żywności i źródeł naturalnych. Ludzie nie bez powodu promują zdrowe odżywianie.


Taa... zdrowe odżywianie czyli co? Mnóstwo owoców, produktów pełnoziarnistych, mało tłuszczu? Ktoś mówi "zdrowo się odżywiam", dopytujesz i wtedy widać w jakim jest błędzie...
Właśnie zdrowe odżywianie to też suplementacja potrzebnych składników.

----------


## Suzzi

> Taa... zdrowe odżywianie czyli co? Mnóstwo owoców, produktów pełnoziarnistych, mało tłuszczu? Ktoś mówi "zdrowo się odżywiam", dopytujesz i wtedy widać w jakim jest błędzie...
> Właśnie zdrowe odżywianie to też suplementacja potrzebnych składników.


czemu od razu taki napad? dużo witamin z warzyw i owoców to już można kwalifikować jako zdrowe odżywianie, musi być to jednak dobrze zbilansowana dieta i wszystko wysokiej jakości, a niewielu na to stać, tak więc zgodzę się, że suplementacja jest tu wskazana jako element zdrowej diety jak najbardziej

----------


## kamil_id

> czemu od razu taki napad?


Hmm... jaki napad? Przecie nie uzylem ani jednego wykrzyknika ;P Je




> czemu od razu taki napad? dużo witamin z warzyw i owoców to już można kwalifikować jako zdrowe odżywianie, musi być to jednak dobrze zbilansowana dieta i wszystko wysokiej jakości, a niewielu na to stać, tak więc zgodzę się, że suplementacja jest tu wskazana jako element zdrowej diety jak najbardziej

----------


## kamil_id

> czemu od razu taki napad?


Hmm... jaki napad? Przecie nie uzylem ani jednego wykrzyknika ;P Jesli pytanie jest traktowane jako atak (napad?) to fora internetowe sa niezlym poligonem...




> dużo witamin z warzyw i owoców to już można kwalifikować jako zdrowe odżywianie, musi być to jednak dobrze zbilansowana dieta i wszystko wysokiej jakości


Tu sie nie zgadzamy... Aby spozyc duzo witamin z owocow, trzeba zjesc ich duze ilosci. A to niestety moze nie miec wiele wspolnego ze zdrowiem

----------


## Suzzi

po prostu w ten sposob odebralam ton twojej wypowiedzi

Co do duzych ilosci warzyw i owocow, czemu uwazasz, ze to nie zdrowo? Dobrze zbilansowana dieta dostarczy nam wszystkich potrzebnych skladnikow, ale wedle mojej opinii nie da sie juz osiagnac tego bez suplementacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co pamięta to kolega ma rację. Ale też nie do końca.
Bo z tego co wiem to aby spełnić pełne zapotrzebowanie na witaminy. Takie cało dniowe, to trzeba spożyć takie ilości witamin, że to jest praktycznie nie możliwe. I nie da się tego zrobić za pomocą żadnych witaminek, suplementów czy nawet owoców i warzyw. Można to poprawić zbilansowaną dietą. 
Ale nie warto wierzyć w to, że od razu witaminki w pigułkach nam pomogą jak tu kolega pisze. A w szczególności ta mulit. Bardzo mało wierzę w to, że wszystko z niej zostanie przyswojone. I dzięki temu będziemy mieć wszystkie normy spełnione.

----------


## kamil_id

> Co do duzych ilosci warzyw i owocow, czemu uwazasz, ze to nie zdrowo? Dobrze zbilansowana dieta dostarczy nam wszystkich potrzebnych skladnikow, ale wedle mojej opinii nie da sie juz osiagnac tego bez suplementacji


Zgadzamy się, że odpowiednio zbilansowana dieta to podstawa. Zauważ jednak, że chcąc uzyskać znaczne ilości witamin z owoców, musisz dostarczyć znaczne ilości cukrów. Pół biedy, gdy jest to glukoza i jesteś osobą aktywną. Znacznie gorzej jest, gdy spożywasz duże ilości owoców fruktozowych - to fruktoza jest głównym winowajcą glikacji białek (AGE), zakwaszenia organizmu, powoduje otyłość. 

Z warzywami jest znacznie lepiej. Ale też można przyczepić się do lektyn, goitrogenów - problemy z tarczycą, jelitami, autoimmunologią. Duża podaż błonnika, wbrew powszechnej opinii też nie jest wskazana.

Zatem 5 porcji warzyw i owoców dziennie - jak najbardziej. Pamiętaj jednak, że jedną porcję można określić jako ilość, którą zmieścisz na dłoni.

----------


## Perie

Czytam z zaciekawieniem tych wypowiedzi. Warzywa i owoce jak najbardziej ale w sezonie kiedy mają wartość odżywczą, kupując w lutym sałatę nie liczę na jej zawartość witaminową, więcej w niej chemii niż witamin. Niektóre kobiety dość późno orientują się, że są w ciąży i nie przyjmują kwasu foliowego. Czy powinno się przyjmować witaminy w ciąży? Myślę, że tak bo ten organizm, który rozwija się w nas potrzebuje ich żeby prawidłowo się rozwijał. Po urodzeniu dziecka gdy się karmi piersią to tak, odpowiednio zbilansowana dieta bo jak wyżej przeczytałam matki zwykle podają dziecku Vita DK d i k razem, albo w osobnych preparatach do jakiegoś momentu. To jak dbaliśmy o odpowiedni rozwój dziecka będzie miało w przyszłości znaczenie. Chociażby zęby, czy przyczyną słabych zębów u dzieci są słodycze? A co z tymi, które mało ich jedzą, a też są częstymi bywalcami u dentysty?

----------


## sabri

Zbilansowana dieta owszem, ale nie wszystkie witaminki przyswoi organizm, niektóre giną po drodze lub się ulatniają, także uważam, ze suplementacja chociażby prenalenem multivit jest tutaj jak najbardziej wskazana zwłaszcza jeśli kobieta źle się czuje w ciąży.

----------


## Kasia1987

Bardzo dobre witaminy również dla kobiet w ciąży!!!!

----------


## Kasia1987

Dziewczyny Trzeba o siebie dbać!!!

Ja zaczęłam od African Mango!!!
Polecam!!!

----------


## Daria435

W ciąży witamin nie brałam, zdrowo się odżywiałam, zamiast żelaza piłam sok z marchwi, buraka i jabłka bo dostarcza żelaza i innych witamin. Jak urodziłam to nadal piłam ten sok co drugi dzień. Karmiłam piersią więc musiałam dziecku podawać Vita DK do 3 miesiąca życia a teraz podaję samą witaminę D. Sama też biorę witaminę D dopóki nie ma jeszcze letniego słońca.

----------


## zdziska8

ginekolog  najlepiej  Ci  doradzi  :Smile: gratulacje  bycia  mamą  :Smile: pozdrawiam

----------


## Lolaa

Ja jestem w 4 tygodniu ciazy i do końca pierwszego trymestru przyjmowac mam Folik,  a oprocz tego wiadomo dbać o zdrowe odzywianie, duzo warzyw i owocow. Staram się jesc te od mamy z ogrodka, bo w sklepowych to chemii tyle co niemiara, dobrze, ze mam taka mamusie, ktora lubi sobie w ogrodzie przy grzadkach posiedzieć  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja podczas ciąż brałam Female Care produkowany przez Avitę. trochę trudno dostać w aptece, ale jest na avita24.pl  :Wink:

----------


## niczka

ja stosowałam chela ferr forte z żelazem...teraz karmię i też te tabletki biorę. dobrze się po nich czuję, maluszek rośnia a ja wiem ze nie mam w tym okresie porblemów z żelazem co jest częste...

----------


## felus69

Bardzo ważne aby donosić ciąże do końca i aby dziecko zdrowe było, spożywać witaminę D i A, mało który lekarz o tym pani powie, ale proszę samej sprawdzić. 80% kobiet ma niedobory witaminy D! Witamin tych pani nie uzupełni dieta bo jedzenie jest jakie każdy wie, katastrofalne! Witaminę D co najmniej 2000iu a witaminę A ok 2000iu. Proszę poczytać trochę w dostępnych źródłach.

----------


## Tusik

Ważne aby robić badania w ciązy i sprawdzać poziom witamin! Folik obowiazkowo do końca 3 miesiaca ciąży a inne witaminy w miare zapotrzebowania.

----------


## rosalinda

Jak dla mnie najlepszy jest Prenalen Multivit+DHA jeśli znowu zajdę w ciążę to na pewno będę go brać. Ma bogaty skład, kwas foliowy w sobie, no i nie ma rybiego posmaku.  Noo, ale z ciążą to pewnie za jakiś czas.

----------


## sabrii

Z ciążą to nigdy nic nie wiadomo  :Smile:  A jeśli chodzi o prenalen to cała seria ma bogaty skład. Sam Multivit też jest świetny, chroni przed przeziębieniem, może przydać się przed jesienią aby wzmocnić odporność.

----------


## medynar

Moim zdaniem najważniejsza jest jednak dieta  :Smile:

----------


## Guacamole

zdecydowanie podpisuje się pod opinią, że najlepszą opcją jest jednak dieta. teraz to nawet człowiek nie może być pewny, co się kryje w witaminie C....

----------


## Eurekaa

Dieta jak dieta, ale niektóre witaminy łatwo ulatniaja sie z pożywienia dlatego jest kwas foliowy w tabletkach - warto zbadac sobie poziom folianów we krwi wtedy bedzie wiadomo czy obecna dieta dostarcza ich na tyle jakie mamy zapotrzebowanie, jesli nie to wówczas warto sięgnąc chociażby po folik.

----------


## kinulka

no ja w ciąży brałam kwas foliowy i żelazo....w sumie brałam jedne tabsy - chela ferr forte bo one miały to w sobie. także chyba warto coś takiego wybrać niż brać po 3 tabletki dziennie :Smile:

----------


## angelika_

Moim zdaniem jak najbardziej trzeba w czasie ciąży, a później podczas karmienia piersią bardziej dbać o swoje zdrowie i przyjmować niektóre witaminy, składniki mineralne i kwas tłuszczowy DHA, ponieważ w tym okresie znacząco zwiększa się na nie zapotrzebowanie. Ja w czasie ciąży, a później podczas karmienia piersią, stosowałam Doppelherz aktiv Mama, suplement uzupełniający dietę przyszłych mam w składniki odżywcze niezbędne w czasie ciąży.  :Smile:

----------


## Kiczka22

Hepatica ma coś takiego jak shatavari - bardzo ładnie ogarnia hormony i pomaga w laktsacji  :Wink:

----------


## Polka

Podczas karmienia piersią mamy zapotrzebowanie nie tylko na kwas foliowy i DHA. Warto jeszcze pamiętać o jodzie, witaminie D czy magnezie - a to wszystko znajdziemy w Folik Mama dla karmiących. Ja obecnie taki właśnie łykam dwa razy dziennie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poza kwasem foliowym do 16 tygodnia  nie brałam przez cała ciąże nic, poza dicopegiem raz na zaparcia, bo już sobie nie radziłam, a jest on bezpieczny dla płodu więc wolałam się nie męczyć z nimi. Po prostu dużo jadłam zdrowo, tak by wiatmin nie brać już zadnych  :Wink:

----------


## dieta-4u.

Kwas foliowy zmniejsza ryzyko wad cewy nerwowej u dziecka, dlatego wskazany jest już w momencie planowania poczęcia. Dawkę określa lekarz w oparciu o przeprowadzony z pacjentką wywiad.
Jeśli chodzi o inne suplementy, to powinny być brane tylko na wyraźne wskazanie lekarza prowadzącego. Dobrze zblilansowana dieta powinna zaspokoić wszystkie potrzeby mamy i dziecka, a należy pamiętać, że zarówno niedobór jak i nadmiar jest niepożądany i może być szkodliwy. Suplement nie jest niczym innym jak środkiem spożywczym, który ma być ewentualnym uzupełnieniem. Nie zastępuje prawdziwej żywności: np. witamin i składników mineralnych z warzyw i owoców, których biodostępność jest zdecydowanie wyższa.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez brałam kwas foliowy, a później jakiś kompleks witamin, który przepisał mi lekarz :Smile:

----------


## ania110

dziewczyny a powiedzcie mi czy powinnam coś brać przed zajściem w ciążę i czy ewentualnie mogę to sama kupić czy lepiej poradzić się lekarza

----------


## Denis

Przed zajściem w ciąże to na pewno warto brać Folik - kwas foliowy to podstawa przy staraniach, można też partnerowi podsuwać, bo zwiększa ruchliwość plemników  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też brałam folik i potem do 16 tyg c. Ale witamin już nie brałam. Jadłam zdrowo i tyle. Kupiłam sobie parowar na electro.pl bo  zaoszczędzałam czas gotowania a protrawy były smaczniejsze niż zwykle i bogatsze w witaminy  :Wink:

----------


## lenis

u mnie folik na tapecie był już na prawie rok przed ciążą, profilaktycznie, teraz folik mama  :Smile:

----------


## parafa

No ja też brałąm folik, na samym początku ciąży przyjmowałam folik mama 1 wzbogacony o jod i dha, a potem foilk mama 2/3 tak na wszelki wypadek i dla zdrowia mojego malucha.

----------


## ingas

ważna jest odpowiednia dieta a jeśli chodzi o witaminy to najlepiej skonsultować to z lekarzem.

----------


## parafa

to prawda, ale z warzyw i owoców nie jesteśmy w stanie pobrać odpowiedniej ilości witamin, dlatego należy się dodtkowow suplementować.

----------


## karlicz

Femibion. Jest 1, 2 i chyba 3. Na każdy trymestr.

----------


## parafa

to tak jak folik, masz na każdy trymestr ciąży inny folik wzbogacony o niezbędne na każdym etapie witaminy.

----------


## Babsi

Nie zawsze z pożywienia da się dostarczyć wszystkich witamin w takim stopniu, jakim potrzebuje nasz organizm - chociażby kwas foliowy. Ja wspomagam się suplementem folik mama dla karmiących, ma większą dawkę kwasu foliowego, bo on jest potrzebny nie tylko mamie, ale i dziecku.

----------


## parafa

ja też brałam folik mama, bo zawiera kwas foliowy, nienasycone kwasy omega3 - DHA i jeszcze jod, czyli w sumie wszystkie niezbędne witaminy aby maluszek rósł zdrowo.

----------


## Molly25

A znacie stronkę świadome macierzyństwo? Jest na niej wiele fajnych gotowych przepisów dla kobiet w ciąży na dany trymestr - ja korzystam z nich dość często, smaczne i zdrowe  :Smile:

----------


## iguanka

ooo właśnie takie stronki lubię  :Smile:  ciążę spędzam w domu więc mam kupę czasu żeby sobie popichcić coś zdrowego, a brakuje mi fajnych przepisów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam dwójkę dzieci za każdym  razem będąc w ciąży brałam witaminy, kwas foliowy. Starałam się też zażywać preparaty bogate w kwas DHA np. ecomer IQ. Pomaga w odpowiednim rozwoju mózgu dziecka. Poza tym dorośli też mogą go zażywać jeśli ktoś ma problemy z koncentracją i ze stresem.

----------


## rosita

dha na pewno warto brać w ciąży ale jakoś bezpieczniej się czuję jak jest 'z przeznaczeniem dla mam' w jakimś w foliku mama, coś w ten deseń  :Smile:

----------


## parafa

ale wszystkie niezbędne witaminy masz w suplemencie folik, po co brać kilka produktów jak można wziąć jeden, w którym będziesz mieć kompleks wszystkich witamin.

----------


## piankaa

trzeba sobie powiedzieć jasno, że z pożywienia nikt nie jest w stanie przyswoić tylu niezbędnych witamin aby zachować zdrowie malucha, zawsze można skonsultować z ginekologiem co jest niezbędne w czasie ciąży, ale ja np biorę mama DHA ma wszystkie witaminy niezbędne w czasie ciąży, kwas foliowy też tak osławiony przez wszystkie kobiety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja będąc w ciąży brałam IQ ecomer. Wspomaga rozwój układu nerwowego dziecka, ponieważ zawiera kwas DHA, który powinien być przyjmowany przez kobiety w ciąży. Poza tym można go też stosować profilaktycznie, żeby wzmocnić przeciążony układ nerwowy.

----------


## bibitka

Ja nie brałam żadnych witamin w ciąży jedynie to kwas foliowy a pozostałe witaminy dostarczałam w postaci świeżych warzyw i owoców. I tak Ci powie każdy lekarz najlepsze są właśnie takie witaminki dla mamy i dzidziusia. Zresztą możesz też poczytać na stronie adamed.expert artykuły dotyczące żywienia w ciąży. Śledzę ten portal już od ponad roku także polecam czytać bo wiele się można dowiedzieć

----------


## Evelonn

Jeśli nie lubisz tabletek (ja ich nienawidzę), możesz kupić witaminy w formie sprayu. W swojej ofercie ma je firma witaminywsprayu.pl/ :-). Jeszcze ich nie stosowałam, jednakże zamierzam.

----------


## samurajka

ja brałam przez całą ciążę folik, sprawdzony i dla mnie najlepszy, obecny na rynku wiele lat, moja mama i siotra też brały folik, a dla mnie to najlepsza rekomendacja.

----------


## rubalka

witaminy w formie sprayu, dla mnie to mega ciekawostka, ja brałam tabletki mama dha premium + w tradycyjne formie, zalecone przez lekarza, jakoś mam większe przekonanie do takiej formy leku bo wtedy mam przeświadczenia, że lek jest przeze mnie przyswajany w 100%.

----------


## wero01

falvit i bedzie oke  :Wink:

----------


## rosita

te z folika są malutkie więc już bez przesady żeby mieć problem z połykaniem  :Wink:  swoją drogą nie rozumiem kupowania mieszanek witaminowych takich ogólnych, w ciąży jednak nie każda witamina jest potrzeba w różnym stopniu, niektóre się wręcz ogranicza...

----------


## Jadźkość

Poziom żelaza zaczął jej spadać, bo to naturalne. Maluch w ostanim miesiącu w brzuchu mamy ma największe zapotrzebowanie na żelazo, żeby wystarczyło mu do momentu, kiedy przestanie jeść mleko z piersi, a zacznie przyjmować inne pokarmy. A co do witamin, to ja też łykałam mama dha, bo potrzebowałam czegoś z jodem, bo moja tarczyca czasem lubi żyć własnym życiem  :Wink:

----------


## gryczanekbam

Moja żona w ciąży, ale też po urodzeniu Majki brała mama dha premium. Z tego co pamiętam, to miała tam wszystkie potrzebne witaminy i minerały. Pod koniec ciąży brała tylko dodatkowo żelazo, bo trochę zaczęło jej spadać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę specjalne witaminy dla kobiet w ciąży i zamawiam specjalny catering dla kobiet w ciąży z firmy Dietbox.. Na każdy dzien mam super jedzonko - zbilansowane i smaczne.

----------


## trolka

ja brałam przed ciążą, w czasie jej trwania i po ciąży kwas foliowy folik, uważam, że to podstawa jeśli chcemy odpowiednio zadbać o zdrowie naszego malucha.

----------


## AlinkaMi

Kwas foliowy to jednak minimum. Warto brać też dha, jod i magnez, a to wszystko i tak powinno być uzupełnieniem zdrowej diety.

----------


## ekierktka

ja biorę folik i wiem, że ma odpowiednią ilość kwasu foliowego, więc nie muszę brać żadnych innych dodatkowych witamin, co jest dla mnie wygodnym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## nereczka

ja biorę mama DHA premium, głównie dlatego, że kwas DHA jest polecany przez Polskie Towarzystwo Ginekologiczne, więc tym bardziej trzeba go brać w czasie ciąży, potrzebujemy wszystkich witamin żeby nasze maleństwo prawidłowo się rozwijało.

----------


## tutulka

ja z kolei brałam kwas foliowy folik już na 3 miesiące przed zajście w ciążę, wolałam jednak uchronić dziecko przed wadami cewy nerwowej, nie chciałam narażać zdrowia mojego dziecka.

----------


## esentia

ja jak tylko zaszłam w ciąże to ginekolog kazał mi brać mama dha premium, żeby uzupełniać wszystkie niezbędne witaminy, wiadomo w czasie ciąży nie na wszystko człowiek ma ochotę co powinien jeść, poza tym wymioty itd też wpływają na ograniczoną ilość witamin i minerałów w organizmie, dlatego dodatkowe witaminy to ważna kwestia.

----------


## megrajan

Miałam ten sam suplement, ale ginekolog przestrzegł mnie, żebym nie myślała, że to załatwia sprawę przyjmowania niezbędnych witamin i minerałów, bo podstawą jest zdrowa dieta i częste, ale mniejsze posiłki. Przy takim odżywianiu i suplement będzie lepiej działał  :Smile:

----------


## trolka

mi lekarz rekomendował brać folik i tak zrobiłam, kupiłam ten kwas foliowy w aptece i brałam regularnie, tak żeby uchronić moje dziecko przed wadami cewy nerwowej.

----------


## zosia32

Suplementy to też nie wszystko, ogółem ważna jest dieta. Ja jak byłam w ciąży to zdecydowałam się na dietetyka, co prawda mnie skłoniły do tego względy zdrowotne, ale myślę, że zawsze warto rozważyć takie konsultacje. Z doświadczenia mogę polecić Malwinę Umiastowską, która jest dietetykiem online - co też może być na rękę przyszłym mamom  :Smile:

----------


## LaLinka

Pomoc dietetyka to fajna opcja  :Smile:  Choć same też możemy bardzo dużo zrobić, bo czasem niewielka zmiana nawyków żywieniowych może zdziałać cuda. Np. wystarczy jeść częściej a mniejsze porcje i organizm od razu lepiej pracuje. Ryby smażone zastąpić gotowanymi na parze, a do tego dużo zielonych warzyw i mamy kolejny ukłon w stronę naszego ciała i ciałka maluszka  :Smile:

----------


## Lillika

Dokładnie, w ciąży nie ma co zmieniać całkowicie swoich przyzwyczajeń żywieniowych. Trzeba dodać trochę kalorii, żeby maluch dobrze się rozwijał, jakiś suplement i będzie OK  :Smile:

----------


## osmanka

w ciąży ważna jest dieta, ale bardzo ważny jest też folik trzeba przyjmować go żeby uchronić dzieci przed wadami cewy nerwowej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale kwas foliowy trzeba przyjmować co najmniej na 3 mc przed zajściem w ciąże.... Ja wiem, że dobra dieta - zbilansowana jest najlepsza dla naszego maluszka. Zawsze korzystałam z usług cateringów dietetycznychze względu na pracę i brak czasu na gotowanie. Teraz jak jestem w ciąży i chodzę do pracy tez nie mam czasu gotować ale chcę, żeby moje dziecko miało co dzień dostarczoną odpowiednią  liczbę kalorii. Dla mnie najlepszy jest dietbox. Po urodzeniu przechodzę na pakiet mamy karmiące.

----------


## tokielka

ja uważam, że kwas foliowy to podstawa, jeśli chcemy aby nasze dziecko urodziło się bez wad układu nerwowego to koniecznie trzeba  łykać folik bo to uchroni je przed tymi wadami.

----------


## kulolka

kwas foliowy to trzeba brać na pewno każdy ginekolog Ci to powiem, to podstawa jak nie chcesz żeby dziecko urodziło się z wadami układu nerwowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Regularnie badaj poziom żelaza w ciąży, bardzo prawdopodobne, że wystąpi niedobór. Warto brać cały zestaw dla kobiet w ciąży, np mamadha premium, może poczytać co jest dziecku potrzebne na którym etapie rozwoju  :Wink:  Lekarz ci wszystko powie co i jak, od siebie polecam te tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie od dziś wiadomo, że właściwe odżywianie w ciąży to podstawa. Ja miałam  to szczęście, że nie wymiotowałam i  wszystko mi smakowało co by mi nie podstawili pod nos. Na początku ciąży trochę  sobie pofolgowałam...żelki, chipsy, czekoladki..... mmmm coś pysznego. W porę się ocknęłam, że takie coś doprowadzi mnie do nadwagi. Zamówiłam prze internet dietę specjalną dla MAM W CIĄŻY. Firma dietbox oferuję takie własnie rozwiązanie specjalnie dla przyszłych mam. Posiłki były smaczne i zawsze znalazłam coś słodkiego dla nas  :Smile:

----------


## jelonica

ważne jest też to, żeby brać regularnie kwas foliowy bo pomoże zapobiec wadom układu nerwowego, ja brałam folik, ale najważniejsze jest to, żeby ten kwas foliowy przyjmować regularnie i na kilka miesięcy przed ciażą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja biorę  kwas foliowy i witaminy typowe dla kobiet w ciąży. Co prawda kwas foliowy powinien być zażywany na co najmniej 3 mc przed zajściem w ciąże....Bardzo zależało mi też na wprowadzeniu do diety nie tylko witamin ale i posiłków, które będą zbilansowane i nie będę dostarcza sobie pustych kalorii. Nidy nie byłam zwolenniczką gotowania wiec moje obiady były szybkie gdzieś na mieście. Teraz nie mogłam sobie na to pozwolić. Przejrzałam ofertę firm zajmujących się kateringiem tzn pudełkowym i wybrałam chyba najlepszą opcję z dietbox-a mama box.  Teraz jestem pewna, że moje posiłki sa zbilansowane i zdrowe.

----------


## MatyldaMocicka

Jeśli chodzi o kwas dha w ciąży to zdecydowanie polecam Prenatale. Długo szukałam kwasu, który ma tak wysoką przyswajalność i tak dużą dawkę. Stosowałam go w drugiej ciąży i czułam się świetnie. Dodatkowo ten kwas świetnie wpływa na prawidłowy rozwój mózgu u dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nie mam żadnych problemów w ciąży. Nic mi nie dolega, nie mam zawrotów głowy, zaburzeń odżywiania czy senności. Wręcz odwrotnie, zapisałam sie na basen. Jedynie to biorę dicofer, żeby żelazo było na odpowiednim poziomie,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ciąży
Witam potrzebuje pomocy otóż.25 września zaczęłam brać kolejny blister tabletek milvane ale miałam jelitowke przez 3 dni brałam tabletki i wymiotowalam. 28 wrEsnia wspolzylam z mężem i zapomniałam zażyć tabletki. Zazylam ja kolejnego dnia. 30i 31 zapomniałam tabletki zazylam obie naraz późniejszego dnia.2-3 październik również nie zazylam tabletki wspolzylam 4-8 bez zabezpieczenia z mężem ale tabletki brałam bardzo nie regularnie . Czy mogę być w ciąży? Mam już 4 dzieci na test jest za wcześnie. Lekarz kazał mi odstawić tabletki ale nie posłuchałam jego rady i biorę tabletki dalej ale nie o tej samej porze i wogule... Proszę o pomoc co mam robić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysoką przyswajalność ma kwas foliowy syntetyczny, w sumie folik przyswaja się w niemal w 100% dlatego tak ważna jest suplementacja tym lekiem. Nie tylko przed planowaniem ciąży ale też w I trymestrze

----------


## liddka

Ja biorę mama dha premium. Najlepszy suplement na okres jesieni i zimy, bo ma w składzie witaminę D3, a ta wzmacnia organizm i pomaga też budować odpornośc u malucha. A teraz też ciężko o warzywa, a te ze sklepu są takie plastikowe i bez smaku.

----------


## gryczanekbam

Moja żona łykała nie tylko kwas foliowy, ale i inne witaminy i minerały, które są w ciąży niezbędne. Miała suplement mama dha premium, bo wiadomo, że z rybami nawet nie dostarczy się tyle kwasów omega ile dodatkowo stosując suplement. No i nie można zapominać o magnezie i wiitaminie D3 - te substancje też były w jej tabletkach.v

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam szczęście i od samego początku czułam się w ciąży nawet lepiej niż przed :Wink: . Od czasu do czasu chodzę na zajęcia dla mam w ciąży i nie ciągnie mnie do słodyczy i innych takich zachcianek. Przed ciążą regularnie zamawiałam dietę pudełkową z dietbox i teraz z wersji standardowej zmieniłam na opcję mama box - super, że taka opcja jest  :Smile:

----------


## kowitrulka123

Witaminy w ciąży to ważny aspekt dla każdej ciężarnej. Ja przy moich 2 ciążach stosowałam Prenatale. Bardzo szybko się wchłania i co najważniejsze ma dużą dawkę witamin i minerałów, które są potrzebne maluszkowi.

----------


## frykinka

a ja uważam, że przy każdej ciąży bardzo ważne jest to, żeby na siebie uwaać i żyć zdrowo, oczywiście koniecznie i niezbędne jest przyjmowanie kwasu foliowego, ale rozsądek podpowiada też spokój i pozbycie się wszelkich używek trzeba po prostu o siebie dbać.

----------


## flaubert

Bardzo dużo informacji na ten temat można znaleźć w czasopiśmie Food Forum, które ostatnio wpadło mi w ręce, polecam to źródło - bardzo rzetelne i przejrzyste artykuły, również pod kątem diet wegańskich i wegetariańskich.

----------


## Xeno5t

A no to prawda, w tym czasopiśmie jest masa informacji. Myśle, że każdy coś znajdzie dla siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kwas foliowy to  witamina, która jest niezbędna dla organizmu kobiety, która planuje ciąże. Zaniedbanie prowadzi właśnie do skutków, o których wyżej piszecie. te wady są straszne, nie ma co ryzykować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piszecie tutaj o tym, że prawidłowa dieta wystarcza. Nieestety nie zawsze tak jest a przykładem jestem chociażby ja oraz moja przyjaciółka. Ona jest wegetarianką, ale trafiła na dobrego lekarza, który zaleciła jej mama dha premium. Kiedy ja byłam w ciąży wiedziałam, że mogę mieć problemy z niedoborem magnezu,bo miałąm tak już wcześniej. Na pierwszej wizycie spytałam lekarza czy też mogłabym brać te tabletki, które brała moja przyjaciółka bo była zadowolona. Lekarz powiedział, że to dobry pomysł i wszytskie wyniki były ok  :Smile:

----------


## witamina

Jasne, nie ma co ryzykować. Bez kwasu foliowego dziecko może urodzić się z różnymi wadami rozwojowymi. Dlatego ja łykałam mama dha premium. Chciałam taki suplement, w którym tez będzie jod i magenz, które też dobrze wpływają na rozwój malucha.

----------


## nikittka

oczywiście, że masz racje nie ma co ryzykować zdrowiem swojego dziecka i kwas foliowy trzeba brać koniecznie zapobiega m.in powstawaniu wad układu nerwowego, dlatego nie możńa go pomijać przy przygotowywaniu się do ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moja siostra jak była w pierwszym trymestrze ciąży to łykała kwas foliowy, witaminę d i na niedobory żelaza dicofer, bo anemia w ciąży może być niebezpieczna dla maluszka, no i oczywiście ścisła dieta do tego ):

----------


## deracja

trochę duzo tych wszystkich tabletek, nie lepiej wszystko w jednym brać? ja biorę mama dha premium, 2 tabletki załatwiają mi wszytkie witaminy, z żalazem trzeba uważać i najlepiej skonsultowac z lekarzem czy jest potrzeba w ogóle brania, bo niestety po żelazie są często zaparcia

----------


## klamorka

W ciąży witaminy są bardzo, ale to bardzo ważne i nie można o tym zapominać! Generalnie jest wiele ciekawych artykułów na temat ciąży i nie tylko w serwisie Adamed.Expert które bardzo mi pomogły nawet jeśli chodzi właśnie o to co z czym jeść żeby witamin nigdy nie brakowało  :Wink:

----------


## zarika

ja uważam, że we wszystkim trzeba znaleźc równowagę i jeśli chodzi o witaminy to też trzeba brać poprawę an to jakie witaminy przyjmować jak biorę mam DHA Premium + w jednej tabletce mam kwas foliowy, witaminę D, jod i kwasy omega, wszystko czego potrzebuje maluszek do prawidłowego rozwoju, wystarczy brać jedną tabletkę, żeby zabezpieczyć swoje dziecko przed wadami układu nerwowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A dacie wiarę, że mój pierwszy lekarz powiedział mi lepiej żeby nie brała żadnych witamin tylko te z "ogródka".  Po tej informacji zmieniłam lekarza i poszłam na wizyty prywatne do gabinetu Wojciech Gwary w Tychach.  Teraz mam wszystkie padania jakie mogą być, usg i porady takie jakie powinny być.

----------


## zajkaaa

bez przesady pewnych witamin nie jesteśmy w stanie pozyskać w sposób naturalny, dlatego bardzo ważna jest suplementacja, ja mimo wszystko łykałam mama dha premium+ żeby uzupęłniać braki kwasu foliowego czy jodu, zaszłam w ciążę zima a wted ciężko o dobrej jakosci świeże warzywa poza tymi dostępnymi w marketach  :Smile:

----------


## mamalinka

To prawda! Po pierwsze miałam te same witaminy, a po drugie co to za lekarz powiedział, że można przyjąć wystarczającą ilość kwasu foliowego w sposób naturalny? Masakara... Jak będzie się miało niedobory magnezu, to też przepisze czekoladę?

----------


## tortelka

ja przyjmuję mam dha premium + ma wszystk cczego potrzebuje, jod, kwas foliowy, witaminę D, kwasy omega, mam przynajmniej komfort, że zapewniam mojemu dziecku odpowiednią ilośc witamin.

----------


## zojanka

Ja uważam (mój lekarz też), że nie wszystko da się w diecie dostarczyć. Zwłaszcza w diecie ciężarnej, same wiecie jak to jest, albo odrzuca, albo mdli, albo wraca  :Wink:  Lekarz mi zalecił mollers mama, porządny skład i bez rybiego posmaku.

----------


## jelenka

ja polecam zdecydowanie kwasy omega 3, kwas foliowy, witaminę D, a także magnez i witaminę C. Bardzo dobre produkty można znaleźć u polskiego producenta witamin i minerałów - Cheers. To nowa firma, oferująca naturalne suplementy witaminowe, w szczególności wskazane kobietom w ciąży i matkom karmiącym.

----------


## renia612

Ja brałam witaminy w ciąży ale to przypisane przez lekarza i wydaje mi się że to lekarz powinien Ci doradzić w takiej kwestii. Poczytaj sobie też na stronie Adamed Expert jakie witaminy wpływają dobrze na okres podczas ciąży. Czego warto unikać itd.

----------


## creata

dla mnie najlepsze jest mama dha premium, jak sobie porównywałam składy roznych witamin, to te wypadały naklepiej, nie muiałam się marrtwic że czegoś będzie brakowało mojemu maleństwu, chociaż oczywiści starałam sie zdrowo odżywiać mimo męczacych mnie ciągle mdłosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie też mama dha premium były najlepsze. Niestety nie porównywałam skaładów, ale chodziło o coś nieco innego. Dopiero po tych witaminach nie miałam nudności, a po innych się zdarzało. Nie wiem dlaczego, ale lekarz powiedział, że te będą dla mnie dobre i zostały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No tak, bo witaminy z dobrym i kompleksowym składem to podstawa  :Smile:  W ciąży trzeba ostrożnie przyjmować wszelkie dodatki, a najlepiej skonsultować się z lekarzem, jakie i ile witamin brać.

----------


## jagodazlasu

u mnie kwas foliowy przedewszystkim...

----------


## oposka

nie tylko kwass foliowy jest wskazany, PTG mowi też o dha, witaminie d, jodzie i magneie. Te składniki maja udowodnione dobre dzialanie na rozwój i zdrowie dziecka, ja bralam cała ciazę mama dha premium, bo ma te wszystkie skłądnki w dobrych dawkahc

----------


## pilosska

oczywiscie amsz racje kwas foliowy jest bardzo ważny jeśli chodzi o prawidłowy rozwój naszego maluszka ale nie można zapominać o innych waznych witamianch jak wit D, kwasy omega, kwasy DHA, ja te wszystkie substancje miałam w 1 tabletce, którą przyjmowałam regularnei będąc w ciąży, lekarz polecił mi mama dha premium + i jestem bardzo zadowolona bo synek urodził się zdrowy a badania w trakcie ciąży też miałam bardzo dobre.

----------


## filofek

istotne jest też to, że pomimo tego samego składu maxon można kupić bez recepty, dzięki temu jest dużo łatwiej dostępny, ja dzięki maxonowi ocaliłem swój związek bo dziewczyna już mnie podejrzewałą że ją zdadzam jak mi sprzęt nie chiała stawać jak ona coś zaczynała działać na szczęście maxon przywrócił wszystko do normy.

----------


## walerkowa

każda mama powinna wiedzieć, jak ważne jest to, żeby uzupełniać witaminy któe pozytywnie wpływają na rozwój naszego dziecka, a nie zawsze jest możliwość zakupienia swierzych warzyw i owoców, ja byłam w ciąży zimą wiec za dużego wyboru w sklepach nie była a witaminy należało przyjmować dlatego brałam mama dha premium + które w 100% pokrywało moje zapotrzebowanie na witaminy, a ja byłam spokojna o prawidłowy rozwój mojego dziecka.

----------


## BasQa

Moim zdaniem podczas ciąży najważniejsza jest suplementacja kwasów tłuszczowych DHA i EPA, czyli Omega-3 pochodzenia rybiego. Kwas DHA stanowi budulec 20% tkanki mózgu i dziecko rozwijające się jeszcze w brzuchu mamy, jak i przez kilka lat po urodzeniu, kiedy mózg intensywnie się rozwija ma zwiększone zapotrzebowanie na tenże kwas. Poza tym Omega-3 jest m. in. budulcem tkanki oka oraz innych narządów wewnętrznych, a poza tym wpływa na pozytywny nastrój mam w czasie ciąży  :Smile:  Od siebie mogę polecić Prenatal DHA amerykańskiej firmy Nordic Naturals. Znam co najmniej trzy młode mamy, które go stosowały i były mega zadowolone z efektów  :Smile:

----------


## tutulka

ja też zwracałam uwagę na kwas DHA i starałam się go jak najwięcej łykać podczas ciąży dlatego brałam mama dha premium, bardzo mi te tabletki pasowały bo zawierały wszystkie niezbędne witaminy, które są potrzebne do prawidłowego rozwoju dziecka. Łykasz jedną tabeltkę dzienie i nie myślisz już o tym, żeby przyjmować jeszcze inne dodatkowe witaminy bo te w 100% pokrywały moje zapotrzebowanie.

----------


## BasQa

> ja też zwracałam uwagę na kwas DHA i starałam się go jak najwięcej łykać podczas ciąży dlatego brałam mama dha premium, bardzo mi te tabletki pasowały bo zawierały wszystkie niezbędne witaminy, które są potrzebne do prawidłowego rozwoju dziecka. Łykasz jedną tabeltkę dzienie i nie myślisz już o tym, żeby przyjmować jeszcze inne dodatkowe witaminy bo te w 100% pokrywały moje zapotrzebowanie.


Ten preparat faktycznie zawiera sporą dawkę kwasu DHA, ale ma bardzo małą dawkę kwasu EPA, który odpowiada m. in. za zdrowe serce, układ krążenia, metabolizm oraz prawidłowy poziom insuliny  :Smile: 

Kolejna kwestia to wchłanialność, która jest niezwykle istotna przy przyjmowaniu kwasów Omega-3. Dosyć niska cena tego preparatu wskazuje na to, że jest on prawdopodobnie w formie estrów etylowych, których wchłanialność jest nawet do 70% niższa niż formy trójglicerydowej!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja przed ciążą natknęłam się na mama DHA premium, bo przeglądałam rekomendacje Polskiego Towarzystwa Ginekologicznego i skonsultowałam, czy to dobre tabletki z moją panią doktor. Powiedziała, że świetne, bo oprócz kwasu foliowego i DHA, mają jod, magnez i witaminę D, a w ciąży często występują niedobory tych substancji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie z tego samego powodu brałam te tabletki  :Big Grin:  Bardzo dobry skład, rekomendacja PTG i mają w składzie bardzo potrzebny dla mnie magnez. Nie można zapominać też o jodzie, który w ciąży jest niezbędny. Ogólnie rzecz biorąc, przez wyższa aktywność hormonów, organizm kobiety słabiej przyjmuje witaminy i minerały w ciąży, więc suplementacja jest konieczna. Te tabletki to bardzo dobry wybór  :Smile:

----------


## pinka

dobrze że zdecydowałaś się na preparat rekomendowany przez PTG, bo wtedy masz gwarancję że jest sprawdzony i nie ma potrzeby brania kilku tabletek, a to jest bardzo wygodne rozwiązanie. Poza tym czy jesteś w stanie łykać kilka kg warzyw i owoców dziennie, ja nie byłamw  stanie przjeść takich ilości, dlatego szukałam dla siebie najlepszej alternatywy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja z tego samego powodu miałam mama dha premium. poszperałam w sieci i okazało się, że towarzystwo ginekologiczne dało temu rekomendację, więc to dla mnie wazne. a po drugie to poszłam do swojej ginekolog i ona też uznała, że dla mnie to będą odpowiednie witaminy, także biorę  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też zawsze staram się brać takie tabletki, które są rekomendowane przez jakieś wiarygodne instytucje. Ale mama dha premium brałam też z innego powodu. Miałam po prostu niedobory witaminy d, nawet latem, więc musiałam to wszystko wyrównać. Tak mi to wszystko wyjaśnił lekarz, bo przecież on wie co najlepsze i wskazał, co powinnam brac i dlaczego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no witaminy są niezbędne, dobre suplementy diety, ale ważne też jest by pamiętać o zapobieganiu przeciw rozstępom, polecam olejek bio oil, ponieważ dzięki niemu nie miałam trudności z nimi, a ciało było jędrne i delikatne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaminy to najlepiej brać z naturalnych źródeł, czyli z diety! Ale też w dzisiejszych czasach nie da się nie suplementować np. kwasu foliowego czy witaminy D, więc ja w ciąży przyjmowałam mama dha premium.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niadawno na śwait przyszedł moj chrzesniak, czyli synek mojej siostry. Ona ciążę znosiła niezbyt dobrze i nie chiała łykać żadnych tabelettek a jeśli już to jak najmniej. Wiadomo, że kwas foliowy brać trzeba, ale lekarka powiedziała jej żeby brała mama dha premium bo to kwas foliowy, a do tego dha, magnez i inne witaminy potrzebne dla dobrego rozwoju maluszka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli wiesz, ze są jakieś niedobory, to witaminy mogą bardzo pomoc, sama tak miałam jak zaszłam w pierwsza ciąże, porobilam wszystkie badania, okazało się, tez mam problemy z żelazem, ale tez z wit D i jodem.. poczytałam, podpytałam znajomych i kupiłam mamędha, bo ma cały pakiet witamin w jednej tabletce

----------


## zirka

może warto porozmawiać z lekarzem o tym który lek przyjmować mi polecił mama dha premium + bo zawiera wszystkie niezbędne witaminy, jest mi niezbędny, żeby zapewnić odpowiedni poziom witamin w organizmie. W czasie ciąży nie bardzo mogłam jeść dużej ilości warzyw i owoców, jakoś mi nie podchodziły więc cieszyłam się, że w inny sposób mogę uzupełnić witaminy w organizmie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam w ciąży mama dha premium, poleciła mi je moja lekarka. Brałam je przez całą ciążę a potem [podczas karmienia piersią. WYniki były w porządku mały urodził się i dostał 10/10 a teraz też jest wszystko ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja z kolei brałam pregnę plus, miała wszystko co potrzeba: kwas fioliowy, cynk, jod i dha i wit. d. Korzystałam całą ciążę i w okresie karmienia. fajnie, że tabletki są małe i można dzięki temu bez problemu je przełknąć - a w ciąży to istotne, żeby sobie ułatwiać życie  :Smile:  pozdrawiam!

----------


## nenna899

U mnie wszystkie podstawowe plus cynk. Generalnie regularnie się badałam u lekarza prowadzącego Dr Kubiaka. Jak coś się działo, pojawiały się niedobory to od razu reagował i mówił czego organizm potrzebuje. Sam ciąża przebiegała u mnie bez większych problemów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja przed zajściem w ciąże brałam tylko kwas foliowy bo tak zalecił mi lekarz, kiedy już się udało kazał mi kupić sobie mama dha premium, to w sumie już kwas foliowy plus dodatkowe witaminy i kwas dha więc było dla mnie to wygodne, że wszytsko w jednej tabletce.

----------


## niterka

ja jak tylko zaszłam w ciążę to od razu wiedziałam, że muszę brać witaminy, każdy lekarz zaleca kwas foliowy,całą ciążę brałam mama dha premium, tam jest kwasu foliowego bardzo dużo, dha które jest ważne dla rozwoju mózgu,magnez, przydaje się tez na skurcze  :Smile:

----------


## Kminka

> ja z kolei brałam pregnę plus, miała wszystko co potrzeba: kwas fioliowy, cynk, jod i dha i wit. d. Korzystałam całą ciążę i w okresie karmienia. fajnie, że tabletki są małe i można dzięki temu bez problemu je przełknąć - a w ciąży to istotne, żeby sobie ułatwiać życie  pozdrawiam!


Również stosuję tę Pregnę, ma w składzie wszystko co mi teraz jest potrzebne w ciąży. Fajne małe kapsułki, łatwo przyswajalne. Suplement bezpieczny a to dla kobiety w ciąży najważniejsze

----------


## zalinka

Ja też brałam mama dha premium bo lekarz powiedział mi żeby brać coś przed ciążą bo to lepiej przygotuje mój organizm i uzupełni ewnetualne niedobory. U mnie się sprawdziły brałam 3 miesiące prze rozpoczęciem starań. Ptem udało nam się zajść w ciążę po 4 miesiącach i łykałam je już przez całe 9 miesięcy i wszytsko było ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki tabletkom mama dha premium udało mi sie w czasie ciąży ustabilizować poziom magnezu, z czym zawsze miałam problem, więc według mnie też skład mają bardzo bogaty i warto je brać.

----------


## ofka

Zdrowa dieta w ciąży to oczywiście podstawa ale bez suplementów też się nie obejdzie bo nie jesteś w stanie dostarczyć sobie odpowiedniej ilości kwasu foliowego, potrzebna jest też wid D, jod no i ważną rolę mają kwa sy DHA. U mnie też sprawdził się ten suplement, zawiera wszystkie niezbędne witaminy, krótki i treściwy skład, wszystko co potrzebne do prawidłowego rozwoju dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Macie rację, że w ciąży niczego nie powinno się barć bez konsultacji z lekarzem. Czasami faktycznie może nie są potrzebne żadne witaminy, ale mój lakarz mówił mi, ze obecnie tak się odżywiamy, że większość z nas ma niedobory. Ja brałam w ciąży mama dha premium plus, które przepisał mi lakarz. Mówił, że jest tam kwas dha i foliowy, które są bardzo ważne w ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie też były mama dha premium. lekarz mi ich nie przepisał, bo są przecież bez recepty, ale skonsultowałam z nim, co brać i wypadło na nie, bo mają kompleksowy skład i dużo witaminy D, a o niej często zapomina się w ciąży. A przecież jej niedobór może sprawić, że nie tylko mama będzie miała problemy z układem kostnym, ale i dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myśląc o dziecku trzeba też równocześnie pomyśleć o przygotowaniu się na nie, więc warto brać mama dha premium już w chwili rozpoczęcia starań. Kwasu foliowego nigdy za wiele. A magnez, jod, dha i witamina D też zawsze się przydadzą do prawidłowego funkcjonowania ciała przyszłej mamy.

----------


## zoltka

to prawda o uzupełnianiu niezbęnych witamin warto pamietac jeszcze przed zajściem w ciąże, ja osobiście preferuję tabletki, które są rekomendowane przez jakieś wiarygodne instytucje. Ale mama dha premium brałam też z innego powodu. Miałam po prostu niedobory witaminy d, nawet latem, więc musiałam to wszystko wyrównać. Tak mi to wszystko wyjaśnił lekarz, bo przecież on wie co najlepsze i wskazał, co powinnam brac i dlaczego.

----------


## unasa

brałaś te mamadha przed ciążą?Dopiero się staramy, do tej pory brałam kwas foliowy i sie zastanawiam czy to nie za mało. mój ginekolog średnio ogarnity i tak nie wiem do końca na ile jego pomysłom ufać a do drugiego mam dopiero za 3 tygodnie wizytę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja z kolei brałam mama dha premium + bo miałam niedobory magnezu i strasznie łapały mnie skurcze. A że z partnerem akurat staraliśmy się o dziecko to wyczytałam na stronie PTG, że podtswowymi składnikami do prawidłowego rozwoju dziecka jest wit d3, oleje dha, jod, magnez i kwas foliowy, więc z tego powodu zaczęłam to stosować. Fajnie, że okazały się pomocne, bo po skurczach ani śladu

----------


## rysiek301

lekarz mówił żeby kwas foliowy brać i nic więcej, a witaminy to spożywać w owocach

----------


## TosiaER

Moją ciążę prowadził dr Michał Witkowski. Zadbał aby wszystko przebiegło poprawnie. Polecam tego ginekologa.

----------

